# amp for an Audiomobile MASS



## pnut (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an Audiomobile MASS 2012 dvc. I had it in my truck for several years powered by an Alpine MRD-M500. The speaker never really shined because I think my amp selection did not do the sub justice. What amps do you recommend for this classic?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I had mine hooked up to an Alpine PDX 1.1000 in a 1cf net enclosure. It sounded damn good. They're known to take a clean 1000 watts, just keep your gains in check.


----------



## pnut (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That's actually the amp I was currently looking at. I still welcome to any other suggestions.


----------



## Grim0013 (Nov 4, 2008)

MS-2250 should be able to do the job.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

When I still had mine, it was in a 0.75^3 sealed box with a Reference 500. I thought it wasn't all that bad. Looking for more, I was told from Audiomobile that I should reduce my box size down to 0.5^3 for 1kw useage without any issues. 

Nice sub btw.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

I ran the (2) MASS sub's I owned off an rf power 1000.2 (class A/B  ) and they loved it....sold them to a friend at work and he also, had great results run them off an ARC audio 2500 (which can be found on various forums and ebay at a reasonble price!!!!!) :beerchug:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

excellent subs


----------

